# the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - THIS SUNDAY - September 2nd 2012



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 29, 2012)

*It's time once again for the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride THIS SUNDAY September 2nd - ALL RIDERS WELCOME -- you can go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details & directions -- we will see you there -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank

We had a record number of riders join us last month with 246 riders counted - Mostly vintage bicycles ( guessing a good 90% plus ) were from the 1930's to the 1960's 

PLEASE TAKE PICTURES & POST THEM -- Everyone always takes them - but we never see them - SHARE the pics & show everyone what they are missing -

FYI -- CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts are always available BEFORE each ride starts -- thanks  *


----------



## Geras81 (Aug 29, 2012)

Planning on going for my first ride!!!


----------



## slick (Aug 29, 2012)

I was supposed to be there.... DARN FOOT!!! Take lots of pictures guys...make me drool over what i missed.


----------



## jacdan98 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm thinking about making the ride it's a three day weekend!


----------



## RyanPartridge (Aug 29, 2012)

We're gonna try to make the ride!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 29, 2012)

*Loads of pictures............... maybe even a video ..........................*



slick said:


> I was supposed to be there.... DARN FOOT!!! Take lots of pictures guys...make me drool over what i missed.




Too bad about the foot -- you will be missed - it's always a good time hanging out & riding -- I will get some pics on this one - maybe even a video - it's been a while since I made one of those -- Speedy Recovery for you & keep Tour de Fat @ Candlestick Park - September 22nd on the schedule - I have a cold beer for you & Karla waiting there for you - The beer is always ice cold - maybe we can get some on that foot -- see you soon 

I can't wait to ride this Sunday -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 1, 2012)

See yous all manana!


----------



## jwm (Sep 1, 2012)

It's been a loooong hard week, and I can't wait for tomorrow.

Now- what bike to bring...

JWM


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 1, 2012)

*See you in the morning everyone*

it's been a long month -- lets ride in the morning -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## slick (Sep 1, 2012)

My good friend Gerardo will be there along with his brother Miguel and some others from NorCal so do me a favor guys and show them a good time for me. They will be wearing Rolling Relics shirts. They were all on my Frisco ride. Representing NorCal in a big way! I told them to look for you guys. Hope Jack Dan makes it too with his Mead Ranger. He was in Frisco too. Can't wait for Tour De Fat! Karla and i will be there for sure! If i'm sittin or riding! We are there! So bummed right now that we are sitting here at home........


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 3, 2012)

*Missed you & Karla here at the ride*



slick said:


> My good friend Gerardo will be there along with his brother Miguel and some others from NorCal so do me a favor guys and show them a good time for me. They will be wearing Rolling Relics shirts. They were all on my Frisco ride. Representing NorCal in a big way! I told them to look for you guys. Hope Jack Dan makes it too with his Mead Ranger. He was in Frisco too. Can't wait for Tour De Fat! Karla and i will be there for sure! If i'm sittin or riding! We are there! So bummed right now that we are sitting here at home........




*Slick we missed you & Karla at the ride but it was it was great to see & talk to Gerardo & his brother of the Rolling Relics down at the ride representing - I talked with them & they are "good people" as I say & were excited to see all the bikes -

This ride was dedicated to our friend & fellow collector/rider Alex Bivens who passed away on August 22nd - A few notable bikes for you Schwinn fans were an original paint Schwinn Aerocycle - Schwinn Cantilever Autocycle in Tan & Brown - A few Schwinn Motorbikes in various colors - There was also a couple of really nice early Indian Motorbikes in original condition & a nice mix of Prewar & Postwar bicycles from all makes represented - A smaller ride this month with only 216 riders - Marko from Markos Treats rode along with his Icecream Bicycle cart to refresh the riders along the way & at our stops -- I took some pics that I will have to upload them in the next day or two -- great weather in the high 80's low 90's with a light breeze off the Pacific Ocean -- It was a great day overall - how bad could it be I was riding my bicycle with a bunch of friends old & new -- good times -- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank*


----------



## slick (Sep 3, 2012)

That's awesome that a lot of killer bikes showed up on the ride and thanks for making my friends feel right at home. They were freaking out about the rare bikes that were there. Oh and Karla said "ONLY 216 bikes!!! LOL!!". That's very impressive! See you guys in a few weeks back up here for Tour De Fat and can't wait to see the pictures! Hope somebody got some of those Indians! The Aerocycle looks incredible from the pictures i've seen so far. That speedo drive on the wheel is awesome!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Sep 3, 2012)

*A few pics from Sunday's ride...*

Chiefs!!













Riders on the beach...








Intermission...


----------



## Fltwd57 (Sep 3, 2012)

*A few more...*

Scott and Frank discuss the subtle differences between Huffman collectors and Schwinn collectors...




A Rolling Relics' ride...




Lineup at the lighthouse...




Mike calls the cops as Melissa and Abe Lugo prepare to abscond with a famous bike... Last I heard, Pee Wee still blames Francis for the theft..


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 5, 2012)

*Thanks for joining us & for the great pics --*

I posted pics on a separate link so people could see them & not think it's an old post -- All the people who chime in with "we want to see some pictures" haven't chimed in - so I think we did good with the posting of pictures from the September 2nd ride -- PLEASE KEEP POSTING MORE PICS -- I know there was more than 4 or 5 people taking pictures - LETS SEE THEM -- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------

